# How do I know if I have a post tension slab in my garage?



## Chris (Dec 13, 2012)

I want to cut out a section of my garage floor but don't really want to hit a cable if I have one.


----------



## pauloman (Dec 13, 2012)

you shoulc be able to see the bolts/ends/nipples (whatever they are called) along the outside edge of the slab

paul


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you talking on the outside foundation of the garage?


----------



## havasu (Dec 13, 2012)

What makes you think you have a post tension slab. They usually trench the foundation and pour concrete on a So Cal tract home.


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2012)

Nothing makes me think, I just was not sure on how to find out, just incase.


----------



## havasu (Dec 13, 2012)

In your area, I would think not. Drill some test holes and go to town. Why the hole in your garage? Bunker? Lift? My new home? Underground firing range? A place to bury our wives?


----------



## pauloman (Dec 13, 2012)

yes. around the outside edge of the slab. these are then ends of the cable, with one end having a big nut to adjust the tension of the cable. 

that is how my post cable slab was at my home outside of houston years ago



Chris said:


> Are you talking on the outside foundation of the garage?


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2012)

pauloman said:


> yes. around the outside edge of the slab. these are then ends of the cable, with one end having a big nut to adjust the tension of the cable.
> 
> that is how my post cable slab was at my home outside of houston years ago



Thanks! I wasn't sure how it was done.


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2012)

havasu said:


> In your area, I would think not. Drill some test holes and go to town. Why the hole in your garage? Bunker? Lift? My new home? Underground firing range? A place to bury our wives?



Yes to all of above.


----------



## havasu (Dec 13, 2012)

Cool. Start digging.


----------

